# How do I connect my speakers to my laptop



## _chouette (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi, I hope this is the right place for my question, which I'm sure is fairly moronic but I just don't understand. 

I have an IBM Thinkpad R51 series and I bought these Creative Inspire T6100 speakers for it not realising they might not work with a laptop. I can't return them because I opened it all up. The plug (which is made of three plugs, black green and orange) connecting computer to speakers doesn't plug into anything on my laptop. I've found some soundcards which look right but they're all internal and I have no idea whether the laptop has a PCI slot, or even what a PCI slot is. It's got a PCM CIA slot, but all the soundcards for that (that I have found) are in the region of £100 which is twice what I paid for the speakers. Any help or clarification whatsoever would be appreciated so, so, so much. Can I get an affordable soundcard with the appropriate sockets that is connectable via USB? 

Incidentally, the Amazon page says the speakers work with an mp3 player and I don't understand how. 

Thanks and apologies for my ignorance in advance,

Helen


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

if you are wanting surround sound which i think you are.you could get something like this usb sound card


----------



## _chouette (Aug 27, 2007)

Brilliant. I was hoping for something less expensive but thank you, that's helpful.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

your very welcome.:wave:


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

Hi,

Is there anything labeled SPDIF, SP/DIF, Optical, Coaxial, or Digital on your speakers? If there is, you can buy a much cheaper sound card that can output 5.1 digital. If you don't, I'm not sure any USB sound cards will work because I don't know of any that can output 5.1 analog.


----------

